# Is anyone else a total loner at work?



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

God, I am so pathetic. What the hell is wrong with me? I go into work and I never interact with anyone beyond what is absolutely necessary to do the job (stacking shelves at a supermarket, ahh). I'm pretty sure everyone there thinks I'm insane. "That quiet guy who never speaks to anyone"... I can see it in their eyes.

When I do speak to people (which is rare), I get nervous because I can't think of much, if anything, to say. It's like I have nothing to offer to anyone.

I need to ask: is it considered weird to ask people a lot of questions about their lives? Even though I don't enjoy talking with people, I do like asking them questions. Just random stuff like, "where are you from? What do you think of working here?". It's good because I prefer to listen to people than do the talking myself, but I'm worried I'm come across as strange or something...

Edit: Forgot to add, I'm leaving this job in 2 weeks to go to university, so I might try to socialise with my coworkers as an experiment. I won't be seeing any of them again anyway, so nothing to lose, you would think...


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Not weird, no, but potentially annoying. Don't make them feel interrogated.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

At least you get to leave in 2 weeks and some practice might be good for you.

I have noticed that there is some luck when it comes to socialising at work. I've had 3 jobs. First one, I spoke to some people sometimes but it wasn't great or anything. Second job, I spoke to no one and no one spoke to me, it was hell. Current job is the best in terms of having people to talk to, I actually talk to a few people. What is the difference between the 3 jobs? Not much, maybe some experience, but mostly luck I feel, or the "right fit".


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yer that how i get to know my co workers is just ask questions even if it just about the job


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

With only two weeks to go @yellowpages, I'd be tempted to try and mix a bit more if no one there has done anything particularly untoward or nasty to you. Some may be okay with you and if you come across snubbing (as I do - daily), at least you know you won't have to face it for much longer. It'll just give you practice about what you feel comfortable in doing.

I've been working for 14 years and in that time have only had two jobs. The first job lasted nine years and my current one has lasted for (as near as makes no difference) five years.

In my first job, there was only a few people I'd speak to for a good couple of years. These were the people who were generally 'okay' with me. By the end of my nine years there, I was speaking to around two thirds of the staff. I don't mean speaking to them about anything and everything, but we had a mutual work-related respect for one another. I can only think of two people who I felt comfortable enough to open up to and discuss my personal life. One was fine with me - the other was fine, but ended up taking the mick out of me on a regular basis. Lesson learnt - don't trust everyone who appears friendly to you.

In my current job, I'll speak to anyone and everyone - although there's only about three/four people (out of 25+) that I think are 'okay'. I'm more wary about what I say to people and won't give much away about myself. I've been more open with the office staff I work with this year (not actually using the SA term but dropped enough hints), purely because putting on a false act of confidence/happiness has worn me down to being tired constantly. Sadly it hadn't really had the desired effect as predictably, none of them understand. The only positive to come from it is that my invites to their regular social get-togethers has nose-dived. Whilst I've clearly been snubbed, I'm relieved about this. I was ignored whenever I did attend them anyway&#8230;

Over the last five years, it's become a bit of a running joke in my mind. There seems to be one set of rules for me and another set for everyone else. It's just the way the cookie crumbles for folks like us. We're told to put in effort, so when we do, they can either ignore this or knock us back down again and then put on the classic "_what have I done wrong?_" face&#8230; Other people can do certain things but when you do them, all hell breaks loose. I've actually started keeping a diary of such events and even write a blog on here about some of the better ones. It's for when doctors usually tiresome claim "_It's all in your head_", when you can then throw down several notepads of evidence that suggests otherwise. They'll say "_Improve yourself_" and I'll simply reply "_Improve this, then..._" whilst thumbing through hundreds of pages of evidence. I'm waiting for that day&#8230; There's a reason why I am the way I am (SA and depression-wise) and I'm now almost entirely convinced most of it is down to external negative influences aimed at me.

As time goes by, I'm more willing to speak to people at work purely because I'm beginning to no longer care what people think about me. You'll probably find that out towards the end of your twenties. If you're a loner like me with no friends, there's no peer pressure to deal with any more. I know most people can't bear the sight of me, yet alone hear from me and if truth be told, I'm so used to it that the usual raft of abuse aimed towards me (or complete snubbing) has become water off a duck's back.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with asking questions as long as they aren't too personal.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

It's normal, as long as you approach the topic naturally. Most personal stuff, people about reveal themselves from casual chit chat or comments about this and that, and eventually the conversation goes deeper and deeper into personal things. Though it takes a while of knowing the person before they would reveal more about themselves, as people generally don't go out of their way to reveal personal info, but mainly out of unintentional convenience. 

In your case, where you will be gone in two weeks, and for someone who hasn't really spoke much during the entire time there, it will be hard for you to really get much out of them, as they would see you as already the "quiet" one. But definitely worth it to try, since you will likely not see them again in two weeks.


----------



## bintuae (Feb 25, 2012)

I talk to few people only 1 or 2 but I don't spend a lot of time with them. I do feel a loner and I go hide in the bathroom or make myself busy using cellphone when coworkers chat with each other.. I'm so depressed because of this but I'm also happy cuz I'll leave after a week. You can ask questions but don't overdo it.


----------



## Irishlioness (Aug 10, 2015)

yellowpages said:


> God, I am so pathetic. What the hell is wrong with me? I go into work and I never interact with anyone beyond what is absolutely necessary to do the job (stacking shelves at a supermarket, ahh). I'm pretty sure everyone there thinks I'm insane. "That quiet guy who never speaks to anyone"... I can see it in their eyes.
> 
> When I do speak to people (which is rare), I get nervous because I can't think of much, if anything, to say. It's like I have nothing to offer to anyone.
> 
> ...


I work in the exact same job as you, stacking shelves tho mine is nightshift. I'm the exact same, I avoid talking to anybody if I can, ive worked there 8 months(longest job ive had yet since theres no general public) but still I avoid taking my break when other people are taking theirs.

I'm so jealous your off to uni, that was my plan too but I cant go until next year :crying: GOOD LUCK  If you want to try to talk to them then go ahead as it might be useful for experience. Especially as going to Uni, you'll need to talk to more people.

Even a smile would be good or say 'do you know what time it is?' something like that as I know its too hard to walk straight up and ask a personal question. :grin2:


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

People used to really hate me being quiet in the last job I managed to get. 

Guy1 "LoL, can you even speak? *Other guy overhears* Guy2 "Leave the mute retard alone and get back to your work" 

"You're like a robot, just working away and showing no personality, wtf is wrong with you?" *then walks at me like they want to fight*

*Overhear one of the female office staff in the next aisle* "That quiet guy from the warehouse is creepy, I'm sure he's gay" then she says eww and shudders. *Person she's talking with* "Yes, he doesn't have a girlfriend, I asked him, he's a strange one all right."

So glad I'm not there anymore! 

After a few years, I managed to feel comfortable with a select few work colleagues though. It was just a bit of smalltalk but I felt MUCH better having some interactions.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Appreciate the advice given here.


Hayman said:


> With only two weeks to go @*yellowpages* , I'd be tempted to try and mix a bit more if no one there has done anything particularly untoward or nasty to you. Some may be okay with you and if you come across snubbing (as I do - daily), at least you know you won't have to face it for much longer. It'll just give you practice about what you feel comfortable in doing.
> 
> I've been working for 14 years and in that time have only had two jobs. The first job lasted nine years and my current one has lasted for (as near as makes no difference) five years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I relate to much of what you say. 14 years of struggling with SA in the workplace must be difficult (although I'm 22, this is only my first year of working and I despise it already). Do you mind me asking what your job is?


Irishlioness said:


> I work in the exact same job as you, stacking shelves tho mine is nightshift. I'm the exact same, I avoid talking to anybody if I can, ive worked there 8 months(longest job ive had yet since theres no general public) but still I avoid taking my break when other people are taking theirs.
> 
> I'm so jealous your off to uni, that was my plan too but I cant go until next year :crying: GOOD LUCK  If you want to try to talk to them then go ahead as it might be useful for experience. Especially as going to Uni, you'll need to talk to more people.
> 
> Even a smile would be good or say 'do you know what time it is?' something like that as I know its too hard to walk straight up and ask a personal question. :grin2:


I work the nightshift, too. *high five* I've worked here since October 2014 and I already feel like I'm losing my mind. What do you want to study at uni, if I may ask?



DyingHope said:


> People used to really hate me being quiet in the last job I managed to get.
> 
> Guy1 "LoL, can you even speak? *Other guy overhears* Guy2 "Leave the mute retard alone and get back to your work"
> 
> ...


My god, people can be so crass. My sympathies to you. Small talk is the worst for me. I usually just run out of things to say lol.

It's a shame there are so many people like us, yet we're apparently all so spread out that it's rare we'll meet other socially anxious people. Pretty much everyone I come into contact with in life is an extrovert...


----------



## Irishlioness (Aug 10, 2015)

yellowpages said:


> Appreciate the advice given here.
> 
> I work the nightshift, too. *high five* I've worked here since October 2014 and I already feel like I'm losing my mind. What do you want to study at uni, if I may ask?


Ahh so you know how it is!! Thankfully if you don't want to talk, you really don't have too. Especially since I'm always on my own, I get annoyed if they put someone in the same isle cause I feel like I have to talk.. but I still don't. So im sure they think I'm weird haha

Oh god thats long enough! what are you going to study? :smile2: I wanted to study Animal Science but not really sure on my uni, deferred last year and still don't feel its the right thing so have to wait.. again
:serious:


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Irishlioness said:


> Ahh so you know how it is!! Thankfully if you don't want to talk, you really don't have too. Especially since I'm always on my own, I get annoyed if they put someone in the same isle cause I feel like I have to talk.. but I still don't. So im sure they think I'm weird haha
> 
> Oh god thats long enough! what are you going to study? :smile2: I wanted to study Animal Science but not really sure on my uni, deferred last year and still don't feel its the right thing so have to wait.. again
> :serious:


Yep, I know exactly what you mean. I prefer to work completely alone, but every now and then (like once or twice a night), a customer will approach me and I think to myself, "oh god, please go away".

I'm going to study primary education as I want to be a teacher lol (I've volunteered in schools & for some reason, my anxiety is OK around kids).

& Good luck finding a uni. Why the deferral?


----------



## Irishlioness (Aug 10, 2015)

yellowpages said:


> Yep, I know exactly what you mean. I prefer to work completely alone, but every now and then (like once or twice a night), a customer will approach me and I think to myself, "oh god, please go away".
> 
> I'm going to study primary education as I want to be a teacher lol (I've volunteered in schools & for some reason, my anxiety is OK around kids).
> 
> & Good luck finding a uni. Why the deferral?


hahah thankfully my stores shut at night, I worked in a store that was open and lasted one night as the thought of having to go on tills was too much!

Thats so strange that you can stand up infront of kids but not approach colleagues, I wouldn't mind anxiety at all if mine were like that. I hate speaking to two people at once, I just can't do it!

Thats very cool though, I wish I could be a teacher in a way..especially over in the countries that really need it!:smile2:

I deferred because I couldn't afford to move to uni then i have to withdraw this year cause I need to support my family financially :frown2:


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

yellowpages said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I relate to much of what you say. 14 years of struggling with SA in the workplace must be difficult (although I'm 22, this is only my first year of working and I despise it already). Do you mind me asking what your job is?


No problem! I work in an office-based environment (my title is 'Sales Admin'). I don't exactly have any experience elsewhere, but in the office I don't have to face customers. The worst I get in this respect are telephone calls.

I work in quite a medium sized office with six other people. There's two 'pods' of three desks and I sit on my own in the corner. In my last job I had my own office for at least half of the nine years I was there. Other than that, there were only two other people who worked in my vicinity. This was a bit of a shock to me and whilst it was difficult at first, I can at least hold very brief talks (I wouldn't say conversations) with all six of them in this job. Most either snub me or slate me in some tongue-in-cheek way.

Some days are better than others, granted. I prefer this job I'm in now, but preferred the last job's setting/environment. If there was a way to mix the two, I'd be reasonably content. I'd still have my SA 'moments' with colleagues and that's unlikely to ever change. It would however reduce my usual symptoms.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

oh i'm always a loner. particularly if the people i work with are normie ***** holes.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I'm a loner at work. Oddly enough, I never had anyone make any significant rude remarks about it though.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a big time loner at work but not just at work also at college....not that I really mind. I enjoy the solitude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm a total loner because of one girl but a lot of them are from the same high school anyways. I really have no interest in speaking to them, with the exception of the aforementioned girl, a cute white girl and a cute Puerto Rican girl.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been blessed at my current job. I work in a team of 6 - 4 women and 2 men. Two of the women are in my same role, so I talk to them frequently every day.

I can honestly say I consider those two women friends, and I almost never have SA moments around them. But if they weren't there, I would probably be a pretty big loner at work.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

I talk to everyone but I don't get too close to them. Its better to keep to yourself sometimes, less drama that way.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

Hayman said:


> With only two weeks to go @yellowpages, I'd be tempted to try and mix a bit more if no one there has done anything particularly untoward or nasty to you. Some may be okay with you and if you come across snubbing (as I do - daily), at least you know you won't have to face it for much longer. It'll just give you practice about what you feel comfortable in doing.
> 
> I've been working for 14 years and in that time have only had two jobs. The first job lasted nine years and my current one has lasted for (as near as makes no difference) five years.
> 
> ...


Wow man, your post has really been insightful and it resonates so much as to what I had to deal with my whole life. Kudus to you for being employed for about 14 years. It takes real strength of character to being employed that long despite having SA and depression. I've had 4 jobs and I've barely lasted a year in my 3rd job.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Venomwave said:


> Wow man, your post has really been insightful and it resonates so much as to what I had to deal with my whole life. Kudus to you for being employed for about 14 years. It takes real strength of character to being employed that long despite having SA and depression. I've had 4 jobs and I've barely lasted a year in my 3rd job.


Thanks. I'm actually surprised myself that I've been in work for this length of time and only had two jobs in that period. The first lasting for just over nine years and the one I'm in now - which currently stands at just over five years.

I think the key for me is simply keeping my head down and getting on with the job in hand, even though I loathe it and more than half the people I have to work with. I try and be polite and as sociable as I can, but people end up walking all over me as if I'm some sort of breathing joke. I don't like creating friction as that is when my worst SA traits come out.

To be honest, most of my SA and depression problems are created by work, in my opinion. If there was a way I could make an income without working or having to deal with/confront people on a day to day basis, it would be done.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

yellowpages said:


> God, I am so pathetic. What the hell is wrong with me? I go into work and I never interact with anyone beyond what is absolutely necessary to do the job (stacking shelves at a supermarket, ahh). I'm pretty sure everyone there thinks I'm insane. "That quiet guy who never speaks to anyone"... I can see it in their eyes.
> 
> When I do speak to people (which is rare), I get nervous because I can't think of much, if anything, to say. It's like I have nothing to offer to anyone.
> 
> ...


I am the same!

However: when I started my new job, I actually was very "social". I even organised social events and so on.
After a while however I started to understand that all this "social friendlyness" was a load of crap!

So I started to wonder why I should bother to speak to people that hardly ever take initiative themself.

I was the one initiating most things, organising stuff and so on. 
However, often when they went out or something, I was almost never told.
Also: I was the one saying hi, starting small talk. If I did not start it, neither would they.
So I figured: why bother?
I stopped!
Another factor that made me conclude it was not worth the problem was the fact that I was one of the few that even bothered to take care of the work stuff (keeping trac of stocks and stuff like that).
Others have a very egoistic view so I started to wonder the fact that I was friendly and social.
I came to a conclusion it is not worth it.
Why would I be social to many people that would "forget" me in an eye blink?

I find it so superficial and I do not see the point in contributing to this.

I did a simple test: I stopped saying HI/goodmorning to my co-workers at a certain moment.
After a while I noticed that out of the 40 co-workers only 3-5 said hi to me before I said something! So for me it was obvious: I would talk to those 5 and the rest: f¨*ck them!

I have to admit: I have a pretty strong tendency to dislike people in general.
This is because I can not stand most of the superficial or bad behaviour of people. So I am pretty black and white in this thinking. And stop talking/Interacting with people pretty fast when I feel they are too superficial or idiotic.

About the questioning: I also like to ask many questions!
The reasons are simple: I am curious in general and I like to know stuff about people. In my opinion this is normal! 
However, as I said, many people are very superficial and shallow. Those people find it weird you would ask questions because they are actually not really caring about you and the relationship between the two of you!
So most people might appear friendly and chatty, but actually they just want a very shallow/superficial talk that means nothing!

For me: I do not play that game. I have no interest in "relationships" with superficial people and people that do not really care.

So I do not invest time in that crap.


----------



## JunkyardAngel (Apr 4, 2012)

binckie said:


> I am the same!
> 
> However: when I started my new job, I actually was very "social". I even organised social events and so on.
> After a while however I started to understand that all this "social friendlyness" was a load of crap!
> ...


Couldn't have said this better myself.... This is very much the outlook that I have on work relationships. I don't think that you should give your work colleagues the satisfaction of asking them questions, etc before you leave. It seems very clear that they are not interested in you, so why belittle yourself to find out more about them (even if it is an experiment)- they probably won't have anything interesting to say anyway. Leave with your dignity intact and don't look back!!!


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

I've isolated myself from people at work plenty of times. I've held a lot of office jobs, and I've learned over the years that it's best not to mix your personal life with your professional relationships. Office jobs are very much like high school, where cliques are formed and strange/mysterious people are oftentimes the topic of gossip. That gossip can destroy your reputation and ruin opportunities to advance, even though you had nothing to do with it. That is why I tend to keep to myself and answer as few personal questions as possible. I still occasionally engage in work conversation when spoken to, so that I'm not perceived as anti-social. Then, the worst they can say is that you're a private person.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

My first, and previous job, I worked at an outdoor concert venue and my coworkers probably thought I was weird for socializing more with attendees than them. Every day, before the gates opened, we'd have meetings in which we're briefed on the band(s)/artist(s) and the expected temperament of the crowds. After each meeting, everyone would talk and I'd usually mess around on my phone, hoping that time would pass by faster. 

Fast forward to after gates open, one of my duties was to check tickets and make sure everyone gets to their correct seats. Almost always, someone fairly sociable (usually a parent or soccer mom) would sit in a chair along my aisle where I stood for the night and that made nights breeze by for me. Pretty good job for someone who enjoys live music as much as I do. Also a great place to find lost cash due to people getting drunk out of their minds but yeah. I made stronger temporary relationships faster with attendees than I did with the people I actually worked with.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I wouldn't say I am a total loner. But I do not really hangout or talk to any of my coworkers outside of work. But only a few of the colleagues in my age group would hang out outside of work. Most of them do not however. It also doesn't help that I am only one of the two guys in the age group while all of the other ones a girls. They tend to like to girl gossip, something I cannot bond with them over. The other guy my age works in another department, so I rarely see him. I think its just the environment in my workplace where it is not the fun atmosphere but a boring one. 75% of my work are people in the 50s and older. They are nice though, but I cannot imagine hanging with them without feeling awkward. The only coworker I ever hung out outside of work was our department admin assistant who was in her 50s and I did some freelance work for her so I met up with her and her husband a few times. They were nice people though and probably was the colleague I was the most outgoing with so far. Meanwhile 30% of the coworkers in my company are loners themselves and rarely talk to anyone. In office parties, they will never show up. So at least in terms of loners, I am probably not close to being labeled as one compare to them.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's normal to ask those type of ice-breaking questions.

Take note that if you ask those questions, it goes both ways.
Be prepared to return answers of your own.



yellowpages said:


> God, I am so pathetic. What the hell is wrong with me? I go into work and I never interact with anyone beyond what is absolutely necessary to do the job (stacking shelves at a supermarket, ahh). I'm pretty sure everyone there thinks I'm insane. "That quiet guy who never speaks to anyone"... I can see it in their eyes.
> 
> When I do speak to people (which is rare), I get nervous because I can't think of much, if anything, to say. It's like I have nothing to offer to anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

JunkyardAngel said:


> Couldn't have said this better myself.... This is very much the outlook that I have on work relationships. I don't think that you should give your work colleagues the satisfaction of asking them questions, etc before you leave. It seems very clear that they are not interested in you, so why belittle yourself to find out more about them (even if it is an experiment)- they probably won't have anything interesting to say anyway. Leave with your dignity intact and don't look back!!!


You know what the big problem is for people with SA?
It is they they do not realize that the behavior their co-workers show to them is the same as to many others without SA!

The difference is that someone with SA takes things too real and acts upon them. While someone without SA often keeps the superficial crap going!

Others (without) SA will also be ignored after changing work or not saying hi first... The thing is => people without SA do not care about this and do not think about it!

So in the end its not the SA itself that is the problem, its the way how you see at the situation.

THis is something people with SA have to learn/realize.

People without SA think to have many friends or good co-workers, but in the end.. nop, they do not!


----------



## Ghost Remnant (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah I would definitely be considered a loner. I love being alone but when I see my coworkers laughing and having fun and I end up entering the room and they get all quiet, I feel like an outsider. I try to remind myself its not a big deal and I won't be at this job forever


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I feel that way too. I find I have better conversations with older people at work. People my age or younger I can not really talk to. I have been at the company for three years and after being with my senior boss on Facebook I was invited into a group conversation with work "mates" and was invited to go out to a restaurant. I was super excited until I found out they invited a new comer who only just started weeks before. It was like I have been loyal at the company and this is what it is shown for it. 

At the Christmas party I sat with one person that I get on well but after wards as everyone was dancing I just felt so alone.


----------



## Senna12 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Loner at work*

I definitely feel like a loner at work and have felt that way most of my life. I am an elementary art teacher and the only art teacher so that already puts me on my own. I have this general feeling that I am being left out from most of the other staff members and it has made me insecure about my job. I am currently overcoming SA and doing what I can to beat this but I have wondered why I am treated this way. I honestly think it is because people just don't know what to say to me and that makes them uncomfortable. It is human nature to want to be comfortable and to avoid what makes them uncomfortable. 
It does cause a lot of pain and hurt but I don't what to let this cause me to go the negative route because then the SA will win over my life. I am learning that people aren't reacting negatively to us as human beings but they are reacting to our behavior. This has helped me to try not to be so resentful of my co-workers. 
I just need to express myself here and extend any hope I can offer because I do understand.


----------



## Failure by Design (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm exactly the same at work.
I don't see any problem with asking coworkers questions to create small talk.
I just don't really do that because sometimes I really don't care what they have to say because I'm so narrow minded. Its like I'm just saying something just to say something but I don't really care and sometimes it shows on my face which isn't good.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

My previous job I talked to no one unless spoken to, was bullied all the time so I knew if someone spoke to me it was usually going to end in making fun of me somehow. Other jobs I have had, everyone talked to me like I was a kid, which in turn made me feel like a kid, even now at the age of 27 I know I would feel like a kid if I worked. Crazily enough I want a job bad now in a desperate last attempt at having friends and some form of social life.


----------



## VGMaster12 (May 13, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with you. I'm the exact same way at work. I usually don't talk to anyone unless I'm spoken to or unless I have something to say.

You shouldn't care how you come off to people as long as it isn't actually a problem. People will have opinions, anyway, so I'm learning not to care anymore.

You know, it's funny. People often say to other people to come out of their shells, and when they do that, it's sometimes not what they wanted. That's because they often don't want to know the real you; they just don't like the current you.

If I took my mask off at work, people would probably dislike me (or even more if they already do). I don't smile unless I have a reason to, and I don't show warmth (and fail at it when I try to). I'm not uncaring, though, and I'm actually very agreeable (almost to a fault, unfortunately).

If people don't like your personality, that's their problem, not yours. What matters is whether or not you think you actually need to change. If you do, do it because it's good for you, not because everyone else will like you more. If not, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

That's me. Even though I communicate with several other teams, I only ever talk to anyone at the office for work related topics. I've been here past 1 year and I still take my lunch break alone.


----------

